# Was this a fluke?



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

I just started UberEats, and last week, my tips were 43% !!! Is this a fluke, or can I expect similar results to continue?


----------



## 2win (Jun 29, 2019)

Oscar Levant said:


> I just started UberEats, and last week, my tips were 43% !!! Is this a fluke, or can I expect similar results to continue?
> 
> View attachment 444304


Nice tip ratio! I suspect it's beginners enthusiasm coupled with circumstantial customer empathy. Either way though, unemployment sounds more profitable.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

I don’t do deliveries, but other members in my area are telling me that orders have increased and tips are higher, most likely due to new customers who are isolated at home during the pandemic.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 10, 2020)

I've been tipping $10-$15 on every take out order since they closed restaurants for dine-in. I also meet drivers at the door, or at their car, in downtown Denver (restaurants are 1-2 miles away max). I'm outside before they arrive, so I'm a super fast and easy delivery. My tips have been 50%-100%+ of my order total. I usually don't tip quite that high...


----------



## MarkR (Jul 26, 2015)

Oscar Levant said:


> I just started UberEats, and last week, my tips were 43% !!! Is this a fluke, or can I expect similar results to continue?
> 
> View attachment 444304


don't cash out yet. It's probably a mistake.



2win said:


> Nice tip ratio! I suspect it's beginners enthusiasm coupled with circumstantial customer empathy. Either way though, unemployment sounds more profitable.


definitely


----------



## 2win (Jun 29, 2019)

I’ve been sure to tip more than usual for any deliveries and always opting for contact-free. In one instance I ordered a pizza that would have required a signature had I paid with a card. So I left cash in front of the door which luckily was also sunny. I saw the driver drop it off and he was wearing gloves and a mask and looked happy to not have me open the door.


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

Oscar Levant said:


> I just started UberEats, and last week, my tips were 43% !!! Is this a fluke, or can I expect similar results to continue?
> 
> View attachment 444304


My math you got 48% tips, not 43%

I got 64% last week. 
Almost all customers are tipping, somewhere around 90% are. Amazing, especially considering this is uber. Nothing like UX.

Since service is rewarded, get a couple $5 hotbags from walmart 
Except for McDonald's, almost all orders fit, including pizza when horizontal.









Picture is in Wendy's.
Dark red bag perfect size, no logo's
Folds flat when not in use.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 10, 2020)

2win said:


> ...always opting for contact-free. In one instance I ordered a pizza that would have required a signature had I paid with a card. So I left cash in front of the door which luckily was also sunny.


I would be totally fine with contactless if I lived something that was at all feasible. If my food was left outside, even for a minute, it wouldn't be there when I got there (and if it was, I wouldn't trust it). Even through we have a stay at home order in place, I live above a supermarket, so it's still a high traffic area. *sigh*

One day I tried to order from Panera Bread (they deliver in my area) and it said it HAD to be contactless...so, I didn't order. Not only would it not be safe for a minute, I would have no idea when it wouldn't arrive because it doesn't track drivers like DD or UE.

What I really need to do is go food shopping and stop ordering delivery. I haven't been to the grocery store in 1.5 weeks and the shelves were out bare at that time...


----------



## MissAnne (Aug 9, 2017)

I have been doing UberEats for the last two weekends, and every single customer tipped me, anywhere from $2 to $10... I never got Tips like this on UberX

this was from this last weekend and doesn't include the cash tips of $15, it was the same the weekend before


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

doyousensehumor said:


> My math you got 48% tips, not 43%
> 
> I got 64% last week.
> Almost all customers are tipping, somewhere around 90% are. Amazing, especially considering this is uber. Nothing like UX.
> ...


Yeah, closer to 49% actually, but you're right.


----------



## JustTreatMeFair (Nov 28, 2017)

Give UBER some time....

They will fix it....

About 60% of those tips were never supposed to reach you.....

It's a bug...


----------



## XLnoGas (Dec 20, 2019)

doyousensehumor said:


> My math you got 48% tips, not 43%
> 
> I got 64% last week.
> Almost all customers are tipping, somewhere around 90% are. Amazing, especially considering this is uber. Nothing like UX.
> ...


Big pizza boxes won't fit in there. I know I have one exactly like it. It's awesome quality but not for pizza.


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

XLnoGas said:


> Big pizza boxes won't fit in there. I know I have one exactly like it. It's awesome quality but not for pizza.


Mine fits 3 14" pizzas &#129335;‍♂


----------

